# A Year Of Growth For Nate



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> As he stole a pass and broke toward the basket, Nate Robinson could hear Larry Brown reminding him to "play the right way." The simple move would have been an easy layup, but the NBA's reigning slam dunk champion had other ideas.
> 
> With the crowd inside the Cox Pavilion anxiously waiting for something spectacular, Robinson bounced the ball, caught it and dunked it all in one motion. When asked later if he would have chosen style over substance with Brown on the bench, Robinson smiled and said, "I knew that was coming. That's just who I am. Honestly, I think I would. This is summer league. But in (a regular-season) game, I would never do that."
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/434127p-365751c.html

I like Nate's personality but I think he is just a show boating turnover prone basketball player. He needs to get himself mentally ready and leave the show boating for last.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, he must get his act together or he will not be in this league very long.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I third the motion! 

Out of the three sophs I say he is the most expendable. He's a blocked shot waiting to happen.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

How many wannabe shooting guards can the Knicks afford to keep at the point. Between Francis, Marbury and Robinson there are three undersized 2's. And Robinson more than any of them needs to develop point guard skills in order to stay in the league. Unless you're Calvin Murphy, if you're 5'9 you'd better take care of that ball and distribute it as if your career depended on it - since, of course, it does.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

yes yes yes.....



agree with everybody


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How the hell do you get a tech in Summer League?! That boggles my mind, that probably was the new record for number of technicals during the Summer League. Anyways, Nate does open his mouth too much and his flashiness isn't always going to go down for him. Sometimes that flashiness may just be the very reason for a turnover.


----------



## jdlhi (Apr 28, 2005)

He definately needs to cut down on the trash-talking if he wants to stay in the league. that can cause horrible locker room chemistry


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> *How the hell do you get a tech in Summer League?! * That boggles my mind, that probably was the new record for number of technicals during the Summer League. Anyways, Nate does open his mouth too much and his flashiness isn't always going to go down for him. Sometimes that flashiness may just be the very reason for a turnover.


He's hanging out too much with Stephon...


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

now that larrry's gone he's gone nuts thinking he's AI or something. dude's gotta humble himself


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Is he part of the Knicks' future?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

How's Nate's defense? He seemed a decent (if inconsistent) defender when I saw him last season. I remember he did a good job on Steve Nash one game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Is he part of the Knicks' future?


I think Isiah likes Nate so as of right now I will say yes. If he continues to turns the ball over, and showboats while we losing by 20 that may change by the All-Star break. :biggrin:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> I think Isiah likes Nate so as of right now I will say yes. If he continues to turns the ball over, and showboats while we losing by 20 that may change by the All-Star break. :biggrin:



I would agree with that. He likes him enough not to get rid of him now. But if a true back up point guard (or even a starter depending on the francis/marbury situation) becomes available he'll probably be trade bait.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think Isiah likes Nate so as of right now I will say yes. If he continues to turns the ball over, and showboats while we losing by 20 that may change by the All-Star break. :biggrin:


Can I start posting trade ideas now?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Can I start posting trade ideas now?


:rofl:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well? Come on Kitty.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Well? Come on Kitty.


Make up a new thread, with a trade scenario and let's see what you're working with. I'll take Rashard Lewis off your hands. :bsmile:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevermind. I only had one I was thinking of, and it doesn't work because Balkman can't be traded until August. It was Nate and Balkman for Luke Ridnour. Don't worry, I can think of more if this doesn't work.


----------

